

Crowdsourcing, Linked Data, Humans, and Machines: Rediscovering a Lost Treasure - Panos
http://behind-the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2011/06/crowdsourcing-and-discovery-of-hidden.html

======
prayag
Crowdsourcing is still almost languishing in the niche. Applications like this
gives visibility to crowdsourcing as a viable, new and hopefully completely
revolutionary computing paradigm. Kudos to Panos!!

~~~
jdunck
I think attractive profits will attract. Perhaps more slowly than it should,
but.. I suspect there's more movement here than is obvious. :)

------
hotdox
Cannot find mentioned Wired article.

~~~
Panos
It is not available on the web. It is in the print edition, and in the iPad
version of the magazine. You can download the scan if you want to read it. I
guess they make the articles available online a few days later than the print
edition.

